# Survivor Iconic Cities- GREYHAWK WINS!



## lowkey13 (Apr 19, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 19, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 18
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 20
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
*Rock of Bral 18*
Sharn 20
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 20
*Village of Barovia 21*
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 20


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 18
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 20
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 18
Sharn 20
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 18


----------



## Gradine (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 20
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 18
Sharn 20
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 20
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 18
Sharn 20
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20+1=21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 18-2=16

Well since I can't vote for Threshold, Alpha, or Thar...


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
*Menzobarranzan 18* - Drizt 
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 18
*Sharn 21*
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 16


----------



## OB1 (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 18
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 18-2=16
Sharn 21
Sigil 21+1=22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 16


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 19, 2018)

But I like Sassarine!


----------



## AriochQ (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
 Baldur's Gate 20
 Blackmoor 20
 Calimport 20
 City of Brass 20
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
 Fallcrest 20
 Free City of Greyhawk 21
 Glantri City 20
 Huzuz 20
 Lankhmar 21
 Menzobarranzan 18
 Neverwinter 20
 Palanthas 20
 Phandalin 20
 Rock of Bral 18-2=16
 Sharn 21
 Sigil 20
 Solace 20
 Specularum 21
 Stormreach 21
 Tyr 20
 Village of Barovia 21
 Village of Hommlet 20
 Waterdeep 16


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 19, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 21+1=22
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 18-2=16
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 16


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 20 + 1 = 21 so exciting when it first came out.
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 16
Neverwinter 20
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 16 - 2 =14


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 16
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 16
Neverwinter 18 - least interesting of the Realms cities listed
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 14


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Menzobarranzan 16
Neverwinter 18
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 14


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21+1=22
Menzobarranzan 16-2=14
Neverwinter 18
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 14


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 21 - Go for the eyes Boo!
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 18
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 20
Waterdeep 12 - ...Mountain high


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 18
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 12


----------



## Harzel (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 18
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 12


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 14
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 21
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 12


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## akr71 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 12
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
*Free City of Greyhawk 24*
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
*Village of Barovia 19*
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 12


----------



## OB1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 12-2=10
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 20+1=21
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 19
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 12


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 12
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 19
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 10


----------



## Gradine (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 10
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 14
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 19
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 10


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 20, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 12
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 20
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 10


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
*Menzobarranzan 10* 
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
*Sharn 22*
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 20
Village of Hommlet 21
Waterdeep 10


Out of curiosity, why the hate for Waterdeep?  Just over used?


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 20, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10 
Neverwinter 16
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 20
Village of Hommlet 21 +1 = 22.
Waterdeep 10 -2 = 8.


----------



## Gradine (Apr 21, 2018)

TiwazTyrsfist said:


> Out of curiosity, why the hate for Waterdeep?  Just over used?




These threads tend to skew heavily towards FR-hate (or at least FR-_exhaustion_). 

That said, it'd surprise me a _little_ if Waterdeep falls before Menzo does; people seem more averse to Drow as a whole than they are to FR as a setting. Still, Waterdeep is _the_ iconic FR city, certainly in the 5e adventures published so far, at least.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 8
*Baldur's Gate 21 - 2 = 19* _MiBG_ soured me on this city: you cannot SOLVE the problem, just chase around behind the symptoms.
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10 
*Neverwinter 16 + 1 = 17*  4e _NWCS_ however inspired me to write up my own plan for civic renewal (and PC-enrichment).
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 20
Village of Hommlet 22
Waterdeep 8


----------



## Eltab (Apr 21, 2018)

TiwazTyrsfist said:


> Out of curiosity, why the hate for Waterdeep?



It's like New York City: a neat place to visit, but you don't want to STAY there for long.  (Unless you were born there and don't know any different.)


----------



## chrisrtld (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10 
Neverwinter 17
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18 
Village of Hommlet 23 
Waterdeep 8


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 8


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 21 + 1 = 22
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 8 - 2 = 6


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 8
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
*Specularum 21+1=22*
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
*Waterdeep 6-2=4*


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 6
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 18
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 4


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 6
Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 4


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 21, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20 - Classic
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 2 - Time to drown this puppy


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 21, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23
Waterdeep 0 - sunk


----------



## Vymair (Apr 21, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 16
Village of Hommlet 23


----------



## RogueJK (Apr 21, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 17
Village of Hommlet 23


----------



## OB1 (Apr 21, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 26-2=24 
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 17+1=18
Village of Hommlet 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 21, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Gardens & Goblins (Apr 21, 2018)

I'm holding out until we get so,_* 'Survivors monetary treasure - THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!'*_ - with the choice between Platinum, Gold,  Electrum, Silver, and Copper pieces!


----------



## Wiseblood (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 6-2=4
Baldur’s  Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 18
Village of Hommlet 23+1=24


----------



## akr71 (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 6-2=4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
*Free City of Greyhawk 25*
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22
Menzobarranzan 10
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22[
Tyr 20
*Village of Barovia 16*
Village of Hommlet 23+1=24


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22+1=23
Menzobarranzan 10-2=8
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 16
Village of Hommlet 24


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 22+1=23
Menzobarranzan 10-2=8
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 20
Village of Barovia 16 -2 = 14.
Village of Hommlet 24 +1 = 25.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 21, 2018)

Gardens & Goblins said:


> I'm holding out until we get so,_* 'Survivors monetary treasure - THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!'*_ - with the choice between Platinum, Gold,  Electrum, Silver, and Copper pieces!



Will there be some treasure for the individual who strikes the 'killing blow'?  For others who helped along the way?

If so, PP will go down first.


----------



## Eltab (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 21
Lankhmar 23
*Menzobarranzan 8 - 2 = 6*  How on ... um, earth? ... do many Drow live together?
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
*Tyr 20 + 1 = 21*  Some love for Athas as a setting; I think of Alturik as its "iconic" city (because that's where the DS campaign I played in began).
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 25


----------



## Harzel (Apr 21, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 22
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 23
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 25


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 23
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 23
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 23

Ehhh...the competition is for iconic CITIES - a village is not a city - down you go, Hommlet; and take your little Barovia with you!


----------



## bid (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 23
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 21

Hommlet au fromage!


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 23
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 21


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 15
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 13
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 6
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## TheSword (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 20
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 4
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 14
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## OB1 (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 2
Baldur’s Gate 20
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 15
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 2
Baldur’s Gate 21 I think I'm due for my yearly playthtru
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 21 Nostalgia isnt always a good thing 
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 15
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 22, 2018)

Anuire 0 - Don't know it, so it's dead.
Baldur’s Gate 21 
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 21 
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 15
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Vymair (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21 
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
Free City of Greyhawk 21 
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 13
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## TheSword (Apr 22, 2018)

I weep for poor Menzoberranzan. After all it was the focus of the excellent War of the Spiderween series... where there was nary a peep from Drizzt. In fact I didn’t think Drizzt had been back since he left.

What’s more it had the first official 4e sourcebook to recognize that we could play the realms in any time period, tacitly acknowledging hat the spell plague was a hot mess!(with the most beautiful city map I’ve seen)

I weep.


----------



## akr71 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21 
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 24
Fallcrest 16
*Free City of Greyhawk 22* 
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
*Village of Barovia 11*
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Menzobarranzan 7
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 11
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24+1=25
Menzobarranzan 7-2=5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 11
Village of Hommlet 19


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 25
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 11 -2 = 9.
Village of Hommlet 19 +1 = 20.


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 25
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
*Specularum 22+1=23*
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
*Village of Barovia 9-2=7*
Village of Hommlet 20

Sorry Barovia, it's not personal...I had to downvote something, and you're one of the few cities (villages, actually) that I recognize.  And I didn't want to join the mob of voters intent on punishing Menzoberranzan for being loosely associated with Drizzt Do'Urden.


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 25
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 20


----------



## bid (Apr 22, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 21
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## gyor (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 21 +1
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19 -2
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19 -2
City of Brass 22
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 23 +1
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 11
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Swarmkeeper (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 18
City of Brass 2
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 23 +1
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 9
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 18
City of Brass 2
City State of the Invincible Overlord 26 + 1 = 27
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 23 +1
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 9
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 23 - 2 = 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Harzel (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19 - looks to me like this was correct at 19
City of Brass 2
City State of the Invincible Overlord 27
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 9
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 21
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 2
City State of the Invincible Overlord 27
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 25
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur’s Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 2
City State of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 14
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 25
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22

Blackmoor 20

Calimport 19

City of Brass 2 -2 (Dead, might as well)

City state of the Invicible Overlord 25

Fallcrest 14

Free City of Greyhawk 21

Glantri City 18

Huzuz 23

Lankhmar 26

Menzobarranzan 5

Neverwinter 7

Palanthas 20

Phandalin 19

Rock of Bral 16

Sharn 22

Sigil 25 +1=26 (Portals anyone?)

Solace 20

Specularum 21

Stormreach 22

Tyr 21

Village of Barovia 5

Village of Hommlet 18

These threads are getting out of hand, I wonder what will come next...


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 12
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 26 
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 5
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 12
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 26 
Solace 20
*Specularum 21+1=22*
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
*Village of Barovia 5-2=3*
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## mach1.9pants (Apr 23, 2018)

Man there is some great memories in those names! Only a few I've never used


----------



## akr71 (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 12
*Free City of Greyhawk 23*
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 26 
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
*Village of Barovia 1*
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 10
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 26 
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 1
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 8 - Now I know where Fallguy came from.
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 5
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 16
Sharn 22
Sigil 27
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Barovia 1
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh, whoops, the last few copy-pastes must have been wrong, I thought it only had 2 points


----------



## Vymair (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
 Blackmoor 20
 Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
 City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
 Fallcrest 8 
 Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Glantri City 18
 Huzuz 23
 Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 3
 Neverwinter 7
 Palanthas 20
 Phandalin 20
 Rock of Bral 16
 Sharn 22
 Sigil 27
 Solace 20
 Specularum 22
 Stormreach 22
 Tyr 21
 Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 23, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Wiseblood (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
 Blackmoor 20
 Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
 City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
 Fallcrest 8 
 Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Glantri City 18
 Huzuz 23
 Lankhmar 26
 Menzobarranzan 3+1=4
 Neverwinter 7
 Palanthas 20
 Phandalin 20
 Rock of Bral 16
 Sharn 22
 Sigil 27-2=25
 Solace 20
 Specularum 22
 Stormreach 22
 Tyr 21
 Village of Hommlet 18

I prefer the den of scum and villainy to the trail mix of the planes.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 8
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 4
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 17
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## OB1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 8
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Menzobarranzan 4
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Gradine (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 8
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24 - This is going to get out of hand quickly
Menzobarranzan 4
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 8
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24+1=25
Menzobarranzan 4-2=2
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Menzobarranzan 2
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Menzobarranzan 2 -2 = 0. Bye bye unpronounceable city.
Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 18 +1 = 19.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Apr 23, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
[/COLOR]Neverwinter 7
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22+1=23
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 19-2=17 ( I LOVE Hommlet but that little crossroads isn't even a full sized village much less a CITY!!!....and for that reason we have to let you go.)


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invicible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 25
Solace 20
Specularum 22+1=23
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## Harzel (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25 + 1 =26
Fallcrest 6
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 22
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 23 - 2 = 21
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 4
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
*Sharn 23*
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## Paul Smart (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 26
Fallcrest 4 - 2 = 2
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 23 + 1 = 24 - Because Sigil, the Free City of Grayhawk and Mount Nevermind are THE cities in my mind.
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 26
*Fallcrest 2 - 2 = 0*
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 24
Solace 20
*Specularum 21+1=22*
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 17


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 27
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 15

When voting for the iconic *city* you upvote the one that starts its name with City and downvote the one that starts its name with Village.  It just doesn't get any simpler than that!


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 5
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 15


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23

Blackmoor 20

Calimport 19

City of Brass 21

City state of the Invincible overlord 25

Free City of Greyhawk 24

Glantri City 18

Huzuz 24

Lankhmar 25

Neverwinter 5 -2=3

Palanthas 20

Phandalin 20

Rock of Bral 15

Sharn 23

Sigil 24 +1=25

Solace 20

Specularum 22

Stormreach 23

Village of Hommlet 15


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 1
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 23
Village of Hommlet 15


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter 1
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 15


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Neverwinter -1
Palanthas 20
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 15


----------



## akr71 (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
*Palanthas 18*
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
*Village of Hommlet 16*


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 27
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 16


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 19
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 27
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 27
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 14 - A village is not a city


----------



## gyor (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20 +1
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 27
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 20
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 27
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 12 -2


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 27
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 18
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## OB1 (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 27
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 18
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 21
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 24, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> Baldur's Gate 23
> Blackmoor 20
> Calimport 20
> City of Brass 21
> ...


----------



## Vymair (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
 Blackmoor 20
 Calimport 20
 City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 28
 Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 23
 Palanthas 18
 Phandalin 18
 Rock of Bral 13
 Sharn 23
 Sigil 28
 Solace 20
 Specularum 22
 Stormreach 21
 Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## Gradine (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 18
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 22-2=20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 23+1=24
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 18
Rock of Bral 13
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 18
Phandalin 18
Rock of Bral 13 -2 = 11.
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12 +1 = 13.


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Eltab (Apr 24, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> And I didn't want to join the mob of voters intent on punishing Menzoberranzan for being loosely associated with Drizzt Do'Urden.



That's not the reason why I went after Menzoberranzan.  I went after it because Drow sociology will not support a city.  (Now if somebody else were to move into the place, THAT would be _different _   )


----------



## Eltab (Apr 24, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 18
*Phandalin 18 + 1 = 19*  Get in on the ground level and make yourself into the next merchant prince.
*Rock of Bral 11 - 2 = 9*  A place I haven't read a module about, in almost 40 years of RPG'ing.
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## Harzel (Apr 25, 2018)

Correction for @_*OB1*_'s vote getting overwritten

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 9
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## Harzel (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 9
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 25
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
*Rock of Bral 9-2=7*
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
*Specularum 20+1=21*
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 7
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 30
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14

I'll keep weeding out the weak here, don't mind me.


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 20
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 19
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## gyor (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 21 +1
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17 -2
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 14


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 21
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 18
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 20
Calimport 21
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## akr71 (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
*Blackmoor 18*
Calimport 21
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
*Solace 21*
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Village of Hommlet 12


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 21
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 5
Sharn 23
Sigil 29
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10

You know, all cities and towns are iconic.  At least according to this here map.


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 25, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> City of Brass? Evocative!
> 
> Sigil? Lame!
> 
> (Edit- also corrected for maxperson's crosspost)




It takes some brass to attack Sigil.  That's for sure.

P.S.  I counter-edited already buddy!


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 25, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Paul Smart (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 21
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 5 -2 = 3 Weakest one left
Sharn 23
Sigil 27 + 1 = 28 Because, in my mind Sigil, The Free City of Grayhawk and Mount Nevermind are the cities.
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 22
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## Gradine (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 21
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 3
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## Vymair (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
 Blackmoor 18
 Calimport 21
City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Glantri City 16
 Huzuz 23
 Lankhmar 25
 Palanthas 16
 Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 1
 Sharn 23
 Sigil 28
 Solace 21
 Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
 Tyr 21
 Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## OB1 (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
 Blackmoor 18
 Calimport 21-2=19
 City of Brass 22+1=23
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Glantri City 16
 Huzuz 23
 Lankhmar 25
 Palanthas 16
 Phandalin 17
 Rock of Bral 1
 Sharn 23
 Sigil 28
 Solace 21
 Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
 Tyr 21
 Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24+1=25 Gorion in memoriam!
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24 -2 = 22
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 1
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 23
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk  23
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 1
Sharn 23
Sigil 28
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25+1=26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 1
Sharn 23
Sigil 28-2=26
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 16
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Rock of Bral 1 -2 = -1. Rock a bye bye.
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 10 +1 = 11.


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 11.


----------



## Harzel (Apr 25, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 21
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 11


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 25, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Correcting for accidental removal of Tyr in post #98.



That's one way to avoid downvotes


----------



## The Grassy Gnoll (Apr 26, 2018)

I’m mildly upset that Pelinore didn’t make the shortlist. #Imagine #OldSchool


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23 + 1 = 24
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 21 - 2 = 19
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 11


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 27
Solace 21
Specularum 19
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 11


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25 
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
*Specularum 19+1=20*
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
*Village of Hommlet 11-2=9*


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 20
Stormreach 21
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 9


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 26
Solace 21
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 9


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 27
Solace 21
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 7


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 21
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 7


----------



## dave2008 (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 24
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 17
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 21
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 5


----------



## akr71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 24
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
*Phandalin 15*
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
*Solace 22*
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 5


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 26, 2018)

[MENTION=6799753]lowkey13[/MENTION] , it looks like someone posted at about the same time as I did and my changes weren't incorporated in the "chain" - it happens I guess.  (see posts 154 and 155)


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 26, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 26, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 24
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 4


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 26, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26+1=27
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19
City of Brass 24
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24-2=22
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 4


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 27
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 19 - 2 = 17
City of Brass 24
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22 + 1 =23
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 4


----------



## Vymair (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 27
 Blackmoor 18
 Calimport 17
City of Brass 25
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
 Free City of Greyhawk 23
 Glantri City 14
 Huzuz 24
 Lankhmar 24
 Palanthas 16
 Phandalin 15
 Sharn 23
 Sigil 25
 Solace 22
 Specularum 20
 Stormreach 19
 Tyr 21
 Village of Hommlet 4 

Lankhmar isn't really a D&D iconic city, it's an iconic fantasy setting.  It's like saying Minas Tirith or Rivendell is an iconic D&D city..


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 27
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 17
City of Brass 25
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 2

There was an official Lankhmar supplement for D&D.


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 17
City of Brass 25
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 23
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 2


----------



## Beleriphon (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 17
City of Brass 25
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21
Village of Hommlet 0

Why Hommlet? Because its sounds like Hamlet, and it needs to die at the end.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 25
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 23
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21


----------



## TheCosmicKid (Apr 26, 2018)

Beleriphon said:


> Why Hommlet? Because its sounds like Hamlet, and it needs to die at the end.



But this one died at the beginning...

Like Hamlet's father...

Who was also named Hamlet...

Never mind, carry on.


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 25-2=23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 25+1=26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 23
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21


----------



## OB1 (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 14-2=12
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 23+1=24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 21


----------



## Gradine (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 12
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 21


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 12
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 21

Now the villages are gone I'll just start picking off the ones I've never heard of...


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 17
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22 +1 = 23
Glantri City 12 -2 = 20
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 21


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 26, 2018)

Beleriphon said:


> Baldur's Gate 25
> Village of Hommlet 0
> 
> Why Hommlet? Because its sounds like Hamlet, and it needs to die at the end.




Nooooo!!!


----------



## Eltab (Apr 26, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
*Calimport 17 - 2 = 15*  Are there any mini-campaigns set in Calimport?
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22 +1 = 23
Glantri City 12 -2 = 20
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
*Tyr 21 + 1 = 22*


----------



## Harzel (Apr 26, 2018)

oops


----------



## Harzel (Apr 26, 2018)

Corrections for [MENTION=29398]Lanefan[/MENTION]'s overwritten votes and [MENTION=6855281]Ed Laprade[/MENTION]'s typo...

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 15
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 10
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## Harzel (Apr 26, 2018)

Corrections for @_*Lanefan*_'s overwritten votes and @_*Ed Laprade*_'s typo...

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 15
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 10
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## Paul Smart (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 15 -2 = 13 Because I have to down vote something
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 10
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24 +1 = 25 Because staying in the city and eating at the restraunt at the center of the universe is cool.
Solace 22
Specularum 20
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21 + 1 = 22
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 10
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 20 - 2 = 18
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 8
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 26
Solace 22
Specularum 18
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 21
*Glantri City 8-2=6*
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 26
Solace 22
*Specularum 18+1=19*
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 23-2=21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Glantri City 6
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 26+1=27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 26
Solace 22
Specularum 19
Stormreach 20
Tyr 22


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Glantri City 6
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 26
Solace 22
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 19
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Glantri City 6
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## akr71 (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
*Blackmoor 17*
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
*Free City of Greyhawk 24*
Glantri City 6
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 22
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## Plutancatty (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 4
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 25
Solace 22
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 4
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 26
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25+1= 26
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24-2=22 
Glantri City 4
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22

Honestly, what's the appeal of Greyhawk once you set aside the fact that ''its the first'' or ''its Gygax-land''? Not that these are not good arguments in themselves, but as a younger player, I dont see it. Can someone take a little off-topic time to explain it?


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 22 + 1 = 23
Glantri City 4 -2 = 2
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 27
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 15
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22

Greyhawk is the Sword & Sorcery "Big City" with the addition of the Megadungeon. It is the ultimate D&D.


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 27, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Vymair (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
 Blackmoor 17
 Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
 Free City of Greyhawk 23
 Glantri City  2
 Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
 Palanthas 16
 Phandalin 15
 Sharn 24
 Sigil 24
 Solace 20
 Specularum 19
 Stormreach 18
 Tyr 22


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 27, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Woah .... so that's a big question. And I can start by answering that I've been playing a modified 1983-base GH since, um, 1983 or so. Off and on.
> 
> I think the major three factors are:
> 
> ...




Yeah I guess its hard to explain those things that are as much interesting for the thing they have than the things they dont have. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ExploderWizard (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
 Blackmoor 17
 Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
 Free City of Greyhawk 23
 Glantri City  2
 Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
 Palanthas 16
 Phandalin 15-2= 13 ( lets finish weeding out VILLAGES)
 Sharn 24
 Sigil 24
 Solace 20
 Specularum 19+1=20 
 Stormreach 18
 Tyr 22


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Glantri City 2
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13
Sharn 24
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 20 
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 2
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 25
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13
Sharn 24
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 18
Tyr 22


----------



## Gradine (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 2
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13
Sharn 24
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 22


----------



## OB1 (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Glantri City 2-2=0 
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13
Sharn 24
Sigil 22+1=23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 22


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 25 +1 = 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13
Sharn 24
Sigil 23 -2 = 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 22


----------



## Wiseblood (Apr 27, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24+1=25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 13
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 13-2=11
Sharn 24
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 22


----------



## Eltab (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
*Calimport 13 - 2 = 11*  Calimport has always been 'an exotic locale far away where fabulous rumors come from'
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 11
Sharn 24
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
*Tyr 22 + 1 = 23*  I am a proud (and so far the _only_) member of the Friends of Athas


----------



## Harzel (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 11
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 11
Sharn 24
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## gyor (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 12 +1
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 9 -2
Sharn 24
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 12
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 7 - this place is also a village, for those who care about such things
Sharn 24
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 12
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 23
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 7 
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 12
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 24 - what's a Huzuz anyway?  Never heard of it before seeing it in this thread.
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23

Curious as to why all the hate for Glantri.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 25+1=26
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 12
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 22-2=20
Huzuz 24 
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## OB1 (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 26
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 10
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 24 
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 10
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 24 
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 28, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 17
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 24 
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 28, 2018)

[MENTION=29398]Lanefan[/MENTION] Huzuz is the not-Baghdad of the Al-Qadim setting.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 5-2=3
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 20+1=21
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22-2=20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 23+1=24
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Vymair (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 24
Free City of Greyhawk 23 +1 = 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
Sigil 20 -2 = 18
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 19
Tyr 23


----------



## Eltab (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
*City state of the Invincible Overlord 24 - 2 = 22*  With proper planning and resources, "Invincible Overlords" CAN be defeated ...
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
Sigil 18
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 19
*Tyr 23 + 1 = 24*  ... for instance, by ganging up on him at 10-to-1 odds !


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
*City state of the Invincible Overlord 20* 
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
*Sharn 25* - *Sharn magically disappeared between post 211 and 212.  I've put it back*
Sigil 18
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 19
Tyr 24


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 28, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3
Sharn 25
Sigil 18
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Wiseblood (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 3-2=1
Sharn 25
Sigil 18
Solace 20
Specularum 21+1=22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Phandalin 0
Sharn 25
Sigil 19
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 23 - Hiding from downvotes in a pocket dimension 
Sigil 19
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Harzel (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 25
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 23
Sigil 19
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 25
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21 (for hiding!) 
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 24
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23 - intelligence sources have confirmed they have WMD that can reach Baldur's Gate, honest
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## WayOfTheFourElements (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
*City of Brass 22*
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 21
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 24


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 22


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22+1=23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24-2=22
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 22
Stormreach 17
Tyr 22


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20 - Waaaaay too close to speculum for my comfort.
Stormreach 17
Tyr 22


----------



## akr71 (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
*Free City of Greyhawk 23*
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
*Stormreach 15*
Tyr 22


----------



## Vymair (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 8
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 6
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
 Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## OB1 (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 4
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
*Calimport 4-2=2*
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 24
Solace 20
*Specularum 20+1=21*
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 2
City of Brass 23
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 2
City of Brass 23-2=21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 20+1=21
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 29, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
Calimport 2 -2 = 0. Bye bye Cali.
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25 +1 = 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 16
Sharn 21
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 16
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 15
Tyr 22


----------



## Eltab (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
*Palanthas 16 - 2 = 14*
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21
Stormreach 15
*Tyr 22 + 1 = 23*  Staying alive on Athas is tough; you must exert to the utmost, just to 'stay in place'.  Never think of 'become better off'.


----------



## StormbringerAUS (Apr 30, 2018)

*Left in previous down vote colouring*

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20 + 1 = 21
Free City of Greyhawk 26
Huzuz 23
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 21 - 2 = 19
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Harzel (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 24
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Shiroiken (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Paul Smart (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23
Blackmoor 18 - 2 = 16 Have to down vote something
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22 = 1 = 23 Endless adventure awaits
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 21  (I don't understand why this is here and not waterdeep)
Blackmoor 16 
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 24
Solace 20
Specularum 19
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## CleverNickName (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 21
Blackmoor 16 
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
*Sigil 24-2=22*
Solace 20
*Specularum 19+1=20*
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Imaculata (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 22
Blackmoor 16 
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 22
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23 - it's here because of the CRPG
Blackmoor 16 
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Lanefan (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 23 - still makes no sense it's doing so well where the other two FR cities (Waterdeep and Neverwinter) got voted off before you could blink...
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 23


----------



## Paul Farquhar (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate featured in a _popular and good_ CRPG. The Neverwinter brand has been tarnished by the MMO, and Waterdeep has never featured to a great extent (Undermountain has appeared at least twice, but that's not the same, and one of those sucked). Sigil is also benefiting from the _featured in a good CRPG_ effect.


Also, there is at least on other FR city still alive.


----------



## rgoodbb (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 21 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## Aldarc (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 20
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## JonnyP71 (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 19
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## rczarnec (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 17
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 23
Solace 20
Specularum 20
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## lowkey13 (Apr 30, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 17
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## Parmandur (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 22
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## Vymair (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
 Blackmoor 16
 City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
 Palanthas 14
 Sharn 18
 Sigil 22
 Solace 20
 Specularum 18
 Stormreach 15
 Tyr 24


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 22
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## gyor (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16 +1
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 14
Sharn 18
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## Gradine (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 20
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 20
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## OB1 (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 20-2=18
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 20+1=21
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## akr71 (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
*Free City of Greyhawk 23*
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
*Sigil 19*
Solace 20
Specularum 18
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## AriochQ (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
 Blackmoor 16
 City of Brass 22
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
 Huzuz 18
 Lankhmar 21
 Palanthas 14
 Sharn 19
Sigil 19
 Solace 20
Specularum 16
 Stormreach 15
 Tyr 24


----------



## Yardiff (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 22-2=20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 21+1=22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 19
Solace 20
Specularum 16
Stormreach 15
Tyr 24


----------



## Mr. Wilson (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 19
Solace 20
Specularum 16
*Stormreach 16*
*Tyr 22*


----------



## Ed Laprade (Apr 30, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 24 +1 = 25
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 19 -2 = 17
Solace 20
Specularum 16
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## Eltab (May 1, 2018)

> Tyr 22



Aha, you are the one who has defiled the setting!  The Templars shall surely root you out!

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
*Specularum 16 - 2 = 14*
Stormreach 16
*Tyr 22 + 1 = 23*


----------



## Mistwell (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 14
Stormreach 16
Tyr 21


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20 + 1 = 21
Free City of Greyhawk 25
Huzuz 18
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 14 - 2 = 12
Stormreach 16
Tyr 21


----------



## Harzel (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 19
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 12
Stormreach 16
Tyr 21


----------



## Paul Smart (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 19
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 14 - 2 = 12
Sharn 19
Sigil 17 + 1 = 18
Solace 20
Specularum 12
Stormreach 16
Tyr 21


----------



## CleverNickName (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 19
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 19
*Sigil 18-2=16*
Solace 20
*Specularum 12+1=13*
Stormreach 16
Tyr 21


----------



## rgoodbb (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 21
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 19
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 19
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## Imaculata (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 17
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 19
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 19
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 17
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## akr71 (May 1, 2018)

*Baldur's Gate 18*
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 19
*Sigil 15*
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 22
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 15
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 22


----------



## Shiroiken (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 22
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 15
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 20


----------



## lowkey13 (May 1, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Yardiff (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 21-2=19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 22+1=23
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 15
Solace 20
Specularum 13
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## Maxperson (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18+1=19
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 23-2=21
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## Wiseblood (May 1, 2018)

Too early. Nevermind.


----------



## Wiseblood (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 19+1=20
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 21-2=19
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 12
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18

There, that is better.


----------



## Parmandur (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 20
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 19+1=20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 12-2=10
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## rczarnec (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 23
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## Vymair (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 18
 Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
 Free City of Greyhawk 20
 Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 21
 Palanthas 10
 Sharn 17
Sigil 17
 Solace 20
 Specularum 11
 Stormreach 16
 Tyr 18


----------



## Aldarc (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 1, 2018)

*Baldur's Gate 14*
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 21
Palanthas 10
*Sharn 19*
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 16
Tyr 18


----------



## Gradine (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 18


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 20-2= *18* What is this!!  A city for ANTS? Away with all hamlets! 
Specularum 11+1=*12*
Stormreach 17
Tyr 18


----------



## OB1 (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 17-2=15
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17+1=18
Solace 18
Specularum 12
Stormreach 17
Tyr 18


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 1, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 20
Free City of Greyhawk 20 +1 = 21
Huzuz 15 -2 = 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 18
Solace 18
Specularum 12
Stormreach 17
Tyr 18


----------



## Eltab (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
*City state of the Invincible Overlord 20 - 2 = 18*
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 18
Solace 18
Specularum 12
Stormreach 17
*Tyr 18 + 1 = 19*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord  18 + 1 = 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 18
Solace 18
Specularum 12
Stormreach 17
Tyr 19 - 2 = 17


----------



## Paul Smart (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 18 + 1 = 19
Solace 18
Specularum 12 - 2 = 10
Stormreach 17
Tyr  17


----------



## CleverNickName (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 19
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
*Sigil 19 - 2 = 17*
Solace 18
*Specularum 10 + 1 = 11*
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## Imaculata (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 21
Huzuz 13
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 18
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr  17


----------



## Harzel (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Huzuz 14
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 18
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## Lanefan (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Huzuz 14
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 19
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## Aldarc (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Huzuz 14
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 20 
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## Shiroiken (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 14
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 17


----------



## rczarnec (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 18
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14+1=15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 20-2=18
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 18
Solace 16
Specularum 11
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## Maxperson (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 18
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 19
Solace 16
Specularum 9 - (takes a Harry Potter pose) Exspecularamus!
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## akr71 (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
*City state of the Invincible Overlord 16*
*Free City of Greyhawk 19*
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 19
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## Parmandur (May 2, 2018)

*Baldur's Gate 13*
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 20
City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
*Free City of Greyhawk 20*
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 19
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 19
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## Vymair (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
 Blackmoor 16
 City of Brass 21
 City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 20
 Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 17
 Palanthas 10
 Sharn 18
 Sigil 19
 Solace 16
 Specularum 9
 Stormreach 17
 Tyr 15


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 17
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 17
Tyr 15


----------



## Gradine (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 12
Lankhmar 17
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 18
Tyr 15


----------



## OB1 (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 21
City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 12-2=10
Lankhmar 17
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 17+1=18
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 18
Tyr 15


----------



## Yardiff (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 21-2=19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 10
Lankhmar 17+1=18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 18
Solace 16
Specularum 9
Stormreach 18
Tyr 15


----------



## lowkey13 (May 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 18 +1 = 19
Huzuz 10
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 18
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 9 -2 = 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 15

_We can't afford to be innocent 
Stand up and face the enemy 
It's a do or die situation 
City State of the Invincible (Overlord) _

Nice rework of some Pat Benatar lyrics.


----------



## lowkey13 (May 2, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 2, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 19
City state of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 10
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 15


----------



## Eltab (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 19
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 17 - 2 = 15*
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 10
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
*Tyr 15 + 1 = 16*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15 + 1 = 16
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Huzuz 10
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 16 - 2 = 14


----------



## Harzel (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 17
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## hastur_nz (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## Ancalagon (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 7
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## CleverNickName (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17-2=15
Solace 16
Specularum 7+1=8
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## Lanefan (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 15
Solace 16
Specularum 8
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 6
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## Plutancatty (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 19
City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## Shiroiken (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## Imaculata (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 18
Tyr 14


----------



## akr71 (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
*Free City of Greyhawk 19*
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
*Stormreach 16*
Tyr 14


----------



## Aldarc (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12+1=13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 19-2=17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## lowkey13 (May 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## rczarnec (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 18
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 16
Tyr 12


----------



## Ancalagon (May 3, 2018)

(posted at 11:50 PM last night  )

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 16
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 16
Specularum 4
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 3, 2018)

I think most of the cities on the list are city-states (I.e. they are self-governing).


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 16
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 16-2=*14*
Specularum 4+1=*5* 
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Maxperson (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 16
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Parmandur (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13-2=11
Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 17
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 17+1= 18
Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 16
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## Vymair (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
 Blackmoor 15
City of Brass 18
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
 Huzuz 11
Lankhmar 14
 Palanthas 10
 Sharn 17
 Sigil 17
 Solace 14
 Specularum 3
 Stormreach 16
 Tyr 14


----------



## OB1 (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
 Blackmoor 15
 City of Brass 18
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
 Huzuz 11-2=9
 Lankhmar 14
 Palanthas 10
 Sharn 17
 Sigil 17+1=18
 Solace 14
 Specularum 3
 Stormreach 16
 Tyr 14


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 16
Tyr 14


----------



## rczarnec (May 3, 2018)

adjusting for crosspost between 341 & 342

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 16
Tyr 12


----------



## Gradine (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 16
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 17
Tyr 12

I feel like I've never seen so many options still alive at this point with nothing at 20 or above.


----------



## gyor (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 +1
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 17
Tyr 12


----------



## rgoodbb (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14 
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Specularum 3
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## Paul Smart (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14 
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 17 + 1 = 18
Solace 14
Specularum 3 - 2 = 1
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## Yardiff (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 18-2=16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14+1=15
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Specularum 1
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 14 +1 = 15
Huzuz 9
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 17
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Specularum 1 -2 = -1. I speculate that you are no longer with us.
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## lowkey13 (May 3, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 3, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12 
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 15
*Huzuz 7*
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
*Sharn 18*
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 7
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 17
Tyr 13


----------



## Harzel (May 4, 2018)

Correction ...



Lanefan said:


> Baldur's Gate 13
> Blackmoor 15
> City of Brass 19
> City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
> ...






Paul Farquhar said:


> Baldur's Gate 13
> Blackmoor 15
> City of Brass 19
> City State of the Invincible Overlord 17
> ...




Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 7
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 13


----------



## Harzel (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 13


----------



## Eltab (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 15 - 2 = 13*
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
*Tyr 13 + 1 = 14*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13 + 1 = 14
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 14 - 2 = 12


----------



## Ancalagon (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 19
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr  12


----------



## CleverNickName (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 14+1=15*
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
*Sigil 19-2=17*
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Imaculata (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 17
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Yardiff (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13+1=14
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 17-2=15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Lanefan (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 16
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Shiroiken (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## akr71 (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 15
*Free City of Greyhawk 16*
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
*Palanthas 8*
Sharn 14
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12

I think this is the closest Survivor Poll we've had in a long while.


----------



## gyor (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14 +1
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 14
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Aldarc (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12+1=13
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16-2=14
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 15
Solace 14
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## lowkey13 (May 4, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Huzuz 8
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 14
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## OB1 (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Huzuz 6
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 15
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Parmandur (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 6
Lankhmar 14
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 15
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 12


----------



## Vymair (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
 Blackmoor 14
 City of Brass 15
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
 Huzuz 6
Lankhmar 12
 Palanthas 8
 Sharn 15
 Sigil 15
 Solace 12
 Stormreach 15
 Tyr 12


----------



## rczarnec (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 6
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 10


----------



## Plutancatty (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 14
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 4
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 10


----------



## rgoodbb (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Huzuz 4
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11 Let's breath some preserving life back into that desert


----------



## Gradine (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 4
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 4
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 16
Sigil 15
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## ExploderWizard (May 4, 2018)

Ed Laprade said:


> *Solace 14*
> Specularum 1 -2 = -1. I speculate that you are no longer with us.




An actual city of awesomeness is eliminated while a hamlet remains.

This is an injustice worthy of a song! 

You worthless Alec Baldwin 

You worthless Alec Baldwin 

You have failed in every way and now my stock in you has fallen.


----------



## Paul Smart (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Huzuz 4 - 2 = 2
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 16
Sigil 15 + 1 = 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14 +1 = 15
Huzuz 2 -2 = 0. You are gone, Huzzah!
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 8
Sharn 16
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 4, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 12
*Palanthas 6*
*Sharn 17*
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## Harzel (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 6
Sharn 17
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## CleverNickName (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 16
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 13+1=14*
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 6
Sharn 17
*Sigil 16-2=14*
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## Shiroiken (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 12
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 16
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 6
Sharn 15
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 6
Sharn 15
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 6
Sharn 15
Sigil 16
Solace 12
Stormreach 13
Tyr 11


----------



## Plutancatty (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13

Blackmoor 12

City of Brass 14

City State of the Invincible Overlord 14

Free City of Greyhawk 14

Lankhmar 12

Palanthas 6-2=4

Sharn 15

Sigil 16+1=17

Solace 12

Stormreach 15

Tyr 11


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 14 + 1 = 15
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 4
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 11 - 2 = 9


----------



## AriochQ (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
 Blackmoor 12
 City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
 Free City of Greyhawk 15
 Lankhmar 12
 Palanthas 4
 Sharn 15
 Sigil 17
 Solace 12
 Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13+1=14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 15-2=13
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 4
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## lowkey13 (May 5, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Paul Smart (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 4 - 2 = 2
Sharn 15
Sigil 17 = 1 = 18
Solace 12
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## OB1 (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 13
Free City of Greyhawk 14 +1 from [MENTION=88539]LowKey[/MENTION] crosspost
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 2
Sharn 15
Sigil 17 +1 from me -2 from [MENTION=88539]LowKey[/MENTION] crosspost
Solace 10 - 2 from me
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## gyor (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15 +1
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 14 
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 2
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 10 
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## Gradine (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 2
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 10 
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## Parmandur (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 14+1=15
Lankhmar 12
Palanthas 2-2=0 FATALITY
Sharn 15
Sigil 17
Solace 10 
Stormreach 15
Tyr 9


----------



## rczarnec (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 12
Sharn 16
Sigil 17
Solace 10 
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Maxperson (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 12
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 8
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Vymair (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 8
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Imaculata (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 8
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Yardiff (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 15-2=13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9+1=10
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 8
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 5, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 14 +1 = 15
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 8 -2 = 6
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Yardiff (May 6, 2018)

Correction from posts 401 and 402.

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 18
Solace 6
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## rczarnec (May 6, 2018)

Yardiff said:


> Correction from posts 401 and 402.
> 
> Baldur's Gate 16
> Blackmoor 12
> ...




The correction was already made in post 403


----------



## Yardiff (May 6, 2018)

My mistake.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14  ... should have been waterdeep
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 16
Sigil 19
Solace 6
Stormreach 15
Tyr 7


----------



## Ancalagon (May 6, 2018)

rczarnec said:


> The correction was already made in post 403




edit: No you are right, sorry about that!


----------



## Ulorian - Agent of Chaos (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 20
Solace 6
Stormreach 1
Tyr 7


----------



## akr71 (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
*Free City of Greyhawk 16*
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 20
*Solace 4*
Stormreach 1
Tyr 7


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 17
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Solace 4
Stormreach 1
Tyr 7


----------



## Shiroiken (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 16
Solace 4
Stormreach 1
Tyr 7


----------



## Paul Smart (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 16 = 1 = 17
Solace 4
Stormreach 1 - 2 = The storm is gone
Tyr 7


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil  17
Solace 4
Tyr 7


----------



## Gradine (May 6, 2018)

Stormreach dropped from 15 to 1; should be 13 now


----------



## CleverNickName (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 10+1=11*
Free City of Greyhawk 19
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
*Sigil 17-2=15*
Solace 4
Stormreach 13
Tyr 7


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 15
Solace 2 - was this the start village for Dragonlance, or am I confusing it with someplace else?
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7

edit: retroactive fix.


----------



## Harzel (May 6, 2018)

Correction for [MENTION=6788862]JonnyP71[/MENTION]'s lost vote several pages ago.

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 20
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 15
Solace 4
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## Harzel (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 15
Solace 4
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 6, 2018)

Fix

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 18
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 15
Solace 2
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## Ancalagon (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 16
Solace 2
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## Imaculata (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 16
Solace 2
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## Lanefan (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 16
Solace 0 - no solace for Solace
Stormreach 11
Tyr 7


----------



## lowkey13 (May 6, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Plutancatty (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15

Blackmoor 12

City of Brass 14

City State of the Invincible Overlord 12

Free City of Greyhawk 16

Lankhmar 10

Sharn 12

Sigil 14+1=15

Stormreach 11

Tyr 7-2=5


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15+1=16

Blackmoor 12

City of Brass 14

City State of the Invincible Overlord 12

Free City of Greyhawk 16-2=14

Lankhmar 10

Sharn 12

Sigil 15

Stormreach 11

Tyr 5


----------



## TheSword (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15+1=16

Blackmoor 12

City of Brass 14

City State of the Invincible Overlord 12

Free City of Greyhawk 14 - 2 = 12

Lankhmar 10

Sharn 12

Sigil 15 +1= 16

Stormreach 11

Tyr 5


----------



## Maxperson (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 17
Stormreach 11
Tyr 3 - Cry me a river.


----------



## werecorpse (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16*
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 12+1=13
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 17
Stormreach 11
Tyr 3-2=1


I think Baldurs gate should be 17, two people added one to it when it was in 15


----------



## rczarnec (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12
Sigil 17
Stormreach 11
Tyr 1


----------



## Beleriphon (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 12 + 2 = 14
Sigil 17
Stormreach 11
Tyr 1 -2 = -1 DEAD

More like Tyr the no handed


----------



## OB1 (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 9


----------



## Parmandur (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 7


----------



## Shiroiken (May 6, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> Solace 2 - was this the start village for Dragonlance, or am I confusing it with someplace else?



You are correct. During the discussion about which cities to use, Solace was nominated due to it's importance as the introductory location of the War of the Lance series.


----------



## Gradine (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 8


----------



## gyor (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16 +1
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 8


----------



## Yardiff (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14-2=12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10+1=11
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 10
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 8


----------



## Vymair (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 14
Sigil 18
Stormreach 8


----------



## akr71 (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
*Free City of Greyhawk 14*
Lankhmar 8
*Sharn 12*
Sigil 18
Stormreach 8


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 14 +1 = 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 12
Sigil 18 -2 = 16
Stormreach 8


----------



## Wiseblood (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16+1=17
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 12
Sigil 16-2=14
Stormreach 8


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 6, 2018)

Both my last posts show "today" but I slept between them - 2 seperate days. 

Baldur's Gate 18
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 12
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8



Edited to fix crosspost.


----------



## Mercule (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8


----------



## Eryndur (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 16
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 14
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8


----------



## Tallifer (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 14
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8


----------



## Imaculata (May 6, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 15 - 2 = 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7 + 1 = 8
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8


----------



## werecorpse (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord  8
Free City of Greyhawk 15+1 =16
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 12
Stormreach 8-2=6


----------



## Harzel (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
Sigil 12
Stormreach 6


----------



## Plutancatty (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13

Blackmoor 12

City of Brass 14

City State of the Invincible Overlord 8

Free City of Greyhawk 14

Lankhmar 8

Sharn 15

Sigil 12+1=13

Stormreach 6-2=4


----------



## CleverNickName (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 8+1=9*
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 15
*Sigil 13-2=11*
Stormreach 4


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 13
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 11
Stormreach 4


----------



## Lanefan (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 11
Stormreach 4


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 12
Stormreach 4


----------



## rczarnec (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 14
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 12
Stormreach 4


----------



## akr71 (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 12
*City of Brass 12*
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
*Free City of Greyhawk 15*
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 12
Stormreach 4


----------



## Maxperson (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 13
Stormreach 2


----------



## gyor (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 10 +1
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8 -2
Free City of Greyhawk 15
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 13
Stormreach 2


----------



## lowkey13 (May 7, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (May 7, 2018)

lowkey13 said:


> Baldur's Gate 10
> Blackmoor 12
> City of Brass 12
> City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
> ...




You mean like Dreamstreet, SoulDecision, and Crazytown?


----------



## Parmandur (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 10 
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 16
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 13
Sigil 11
Stormreach 0


----------



## Gradine (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 10 
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 14
Sigil 11


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 10+1=11
Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 12
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 14-2=12
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 14
Sigil 11


----------



## Vymair (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
 Blackmoor 12
City of Brass 13
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
 Free City of Greyhawk 12
Lankhmar 6
 Sharn 14
 Sigil 11


----------



## OB1 (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
 Blackmoor 12
 City of Brass 13
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
 Free City of Greyhawk 12
 Lankhmar 6
 Sharn 14-2=12
 Sigil 11+1=12


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 13
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 10


----------



## Yardiff (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 13-2=11
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9+1=10
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 10


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 11
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 11
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 8*
Free City of Greyhawk 12
*Lankhmar 7*
Sharn 12
Sigil 10


----------



## Salamandyr (May 7, 2018)

*Baldur's Gate *9
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 11
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 12
*Lankhmar* 8
Sharn 12
Sigil 10


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 11 -2 = 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 12 +1 = 13
Lankhmar 8
Sharn 12
Sigil 10


----------



## Paul Smart (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 8 - 2= 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 10 + 1 = 11


----------



## Shiroiken (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 13
City of Brass 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 9


----------



## AriochQ (May 7, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 11
 City of Brass 9
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 15
 Lankhmar 6
 Sharn 12
Sigil 9


----------



## Harzel (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 9


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 9 - 2 = 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8 + 1 = 9
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 12
Sigil 9


----------



## Ancalagon (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate  7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 10
Sigil 10


----------



## Gradine (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 11
Sigil 10


----------



## CleverNickName (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 9+1=10*
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 11
*Sigil 10-2=8*


----------



## Lanefan (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 10
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 11
Sigil 8


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 11
Sigil 9


----------



## TheSword (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 9 - 2 = 7
Lankhmar 6
Sharn 11
Sigil 9 + 1 = 10

Apologies, I can’t change colors on my phone.

We should probably rename this Ironic Cities. As most haven’t been published since the dark ages. When I see threads like this it tickles me pink that Forgotten Realms is the supported campaign. Roll on Waterdeep campaign.


----------



## Plutancatty (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7

Blackmoor 11

City of Brass 8

City State of the Invincible Overlord 11

Free City of Greyhawk  7

Lankhmar 6 - 2 = 4

Sharn 11

Sigil  10 + 1 = 11


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 8, 2018)

TheSword said:


> We should probably rename this Ironic Cities. As most haven’t been published since the dark ages. When I see threads like this it tickles me pink that Forgotten Realms is the supported campaign. Roll on Waterdeep campaign.




You mean the Waterdeep that was voted off first, because it's as boring as hell?


----------



## werecorpse (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7

Blackmoor 11

City of Brass 8

City State of the Invincible Overlord 11-2=9

Free City of Greyhawk  7+1=8

Lankhmar  4

Sharn 11

Sigil 11


----------



## TheSword (May 8, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> You mean the Waterdeep that was voted off first, because it's as boring as hell?




Well clearly not, as it is having an adventure league season and hardback campaign. Maybe they’ll do the Free City of blah blah next?


----------



## Shiroiken (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 11
Sigil 9


----------



## akr71 (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
*Free City of Greyhawk 10*
Lankhmar 4
*Sharn 9*
Sigil 9

I'm still amazed at how close this Survivor Poll is.


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7+1=8
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 10-2=8
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 9
Sigil 9


----------



## Maxperson (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 8
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 8
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 7
Sigil 10


----------



## lowkey13 (May 8, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Aldarc (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 6
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 8
Sigil 8


----------



## Imaculata (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 8
Sigil 8


----------



## rczarnec (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Lankhmar 4
Sharn 6
Sigil 8


----------



## Vymair (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 7
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Lankhmar 2
Sharn 6
Sigil 8


----------



## Parmandur (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 5
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Lankhmar 2
Sharn 6
Sigil 8


----------



## OB1 (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 5
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 9
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Lankhmar 2-2=0
Sharn 6
Sigil 8+1=9


----------



## Yardiff (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 5
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 9-2=7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7+1=8
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Sharn 6
Sigil 9


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 8, 2018)

*Baldur's Gate 3*
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 11
*Sharn 7*
Sigil 9


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 3
Blackmoor 11
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Sharn 7
Sigil 7


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 3
Blackmoor 11 -2 = 9
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 11 +1 = 12
Sharn 7
Sigil 7


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 8, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 3
Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 13
Sharn 5
Sigil 7


----------



## werecorpse (May 9, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 3
Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9-2=7
Free City of Greyhawk 13+1=14
Sharn 5
Sigil 7


----------



## Paul Smart (May 9, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 3 - 2 = 1
Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Sharn 5
Sigil 7 = 1 = 8


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 9, 2018)

Baldur's Gate 1 - 2 = 0
Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 7 + 1 = 8
Free City of Greyhawk 14
Sharn 5
Sigil 8


----------



## Harzel (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Sharn 5
Sigil 8


----------



## CleverNickName (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 8
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 8+1=9*
Free City of Greyhawk 12
Sharn 5
*Sigil 8-2=6 *


----------



## Plutancatty (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9

City of Brass 8

City State of the Invincible Overlord 9

Free City of Greyhawk 12

Sharn 5 - 2 = 3

Sigil 6 + 1 = 7


----------



## Gradine (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 8
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Sharn 4
Sigil 7


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Sharn 4
Sigil 8


----------



## Shiroiken (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Sharn 4
Sigil 6


----------



## Tallifer (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Sharn 5
Sigil 6


----------



## lowkey13 (May 9, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Aldarc (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Sharn 6
Sigil 2


----------



## akr71 (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 8*
*Free City of Greyhawk 10*
Sharn 6
Sigil 2


----------



## Maxperson (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Sharn 4
Sigil 3


----------



## OB1 (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 9
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 10
Sharn 4-2=2
Sigil 3+1=4


----------



## rczarnec (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 7
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 11
Sharn 2
Sigil 4


----------



## Imaculata (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 7
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 9
Sharn 2
Sigil 5


----------



## Ancalagon (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 7
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 9-2=7
Sharn 2
Sigil 5+1=6


----------



## lowkey13 (May 9, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 7
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 7-2=5
Sharn 2
Sigil 6+1=7


----------



## Parmandur (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 7
City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 5+1=6
Sharn 2-2=0
Sigil 7


----------



## Vymair (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 5
City of Brass 7
 City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
 Free City of Greyhawk 6
 Sigil 7


----------



## Aldarc (May 9, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> Blackmoor 7
> City of Brass 6
> City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
> Free City of Greyhawk 5+1=6
> ...



Et tu Parmandur?


----------



## Parmandur (May 9, 2018)

Aldarc said:


> Et tu Parmandur?



Sorry, going by order of "Iconic Status," Sharn was the least Iconic remaining. It's time had come.


----------



## TwoSix (May 9, 2018)

Wow, way too much grog left on this list.

Blackmoor 3
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 8


----------



## lowkey13 (May 9, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 3
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 6


----------



## CleverNickName (May 9, 2018)

Ugh, how is Sigil still on this list?  *stab stab*  Die already!


----------



## Paul Smart (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 3 - 2 = 1
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 6 = 1 = 7


----------



## Gradine (May 9, 2018)

Blackmoor 0
City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 8


----------



## Lanefan (May 9, 2018)

City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 6

The word "Invincible" in its name ought to be a clue here.....


----------



## Yardiff (May 9, 2018)

City of Brass 7-2=5
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10+1=11
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 6


----------



## Wiseblood (May 9, 2018)

City of Brass 5
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11+1=12
Free City of Greyhawk 6
Sigil 6-2=4


----------



## Ed Laprade (May 9, 2018)

City of Brass 5
City State of the Invincible Overlord 12
Free City of Greyhawk 6 +1 = 7
Sigil 4 -2 = 2


----------



## Shiroiken (May 9, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Ugh, how is Sigil still on this list?  *stab stab*  Die already!



I'm pretty sure comments like this and @_*lowkey13*_ 's are rallying its fans to defend it.


----------



## TiwazTyrsfist (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 10*
Free City of Greyhawk 7
*Sigil  3*


----------



## lowkey13 (May 10, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## StormbringerAUS (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10 + 1 = 11
Free City of Greyhawk 7
Sigil  3 - 2 = 1


----------



## Mistwell (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
Free City of Greyhawk 8
Sigil 0


----------



## Lord Mhoram (May 10, 2018)

Mistwell said:


> City of Brass 5
> City State of the Invincible Overlord 11
> Free City of Greyhawk 8
> Sigil 0




I wasn't the one to vote it down, but it is gone. Woohoo.
I really didn't care about the other cities, I got into this for no other reason that to help vote down Sigil.  (Planescape is my least favorite setting for D&D by far, and Sigil is what I disliked distilled).


----------



## Ancalagon (May 10, 2018)

ack, I had to wait 17 more minutes before I could post...


----------



## Ancalagon (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 9
Free City of Greyhawk 8


----------



## TheSword (May 10, 2018)

Lord Mhoram said:


> I wasn't the one to vote it down, but it is gone. Woohoo.
> I really didn't care about the other cities, I got into this for no other reason that to help vote down Sigil.  (Planescape is my least favorite setting for D&D by far, and Sigil is what I disliked distilled).




Haters gonna hate

Farewell Sigil, you’re about a million times more interesting than the last three Ironic Cities.


----------



## Parmandur (May 10, 2018)

TheSword said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Fairwell Sigil, you’re about a million times more interesting than the last three Ironic Cities.



Ironic, ain't it?


----------



## TheSword (May 10, 2018)

Parmandur said:


> Ironic, ain't it?




The city of brass? Has that ever been featured in more than a 1 page summary... ever in D&D?

I can’t wait to see which comes out the lesser of who cares


----------



## Parmandur (May 10, 2018)

TheSword said:


> The city of brass? Has that ever been featured in more than a 1 page summary... ever in D&D?
> 
> I can’t wait to see which comes out the lesser of who cares



Well, as a wise guy once said, haters are gonna hate.


----------



## Gradine (May 10, 2018)

TheSword said:


> Haters gonna hate
> 
> Fairwell Sigil, you’re about a million times more interesting than the last three Ironic Cities.




Ironic? I don't know if you need to get your eyes checked, sonny, but at least one of those cities is made of _brass_


----------



## Gradine (May 10, 2018)

TheSword said:


> The city of brass? Has that ever been featured in more than a 1 page summary... ever in D&D?




And yet it still remains far more interesting than either the Free City of Groghawk or the City State of the Third-Party Supplement.

I mean, as much as I enjoy hating on Greyhawk for often encompassing the most obnoxious and awful aspects of the S&S genre, I've at least _heard_ of it. I may not like Greyhawk or find it the least bit interesting, but it's at least properly _iconic_


----------



## CleverNickName (May 10, 2018)

*City of Brass 5-2=5* No.  More.  Planar.  Weirdness.
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 11+1=12*
Free City of Greyhawk 8


----------



## Harzel (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 10
Free City of Greyhawk 8


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 4 - cool, but not an adventure hub
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11 - The first campaign setting I came across, and designed rather than cobbled together from a game like Greyhawk
Free City of Greyhawk 8


----------



## werecorpse (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 4
City State of the Invincible Overlord 11-2=9
Free City of Greyhawk 8+1=9


----------



## gyor (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5 +1
City State of the Invincible Overlord 8 -1
Free City of Greyhawk 9


----------



## Shiroiken (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass
City State of the Invincible Overlord 5 corrected with my downvote
Free City of Greyhawk 10 

last vote had only -1 instead of -2


----------



## akr71 (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6
*City State of the Invincible Overlord 3*
*Free City of Greyhawk 11*


----------



## Paul Smart (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6
City State of the Invincible Overlord 3 - 2 = 1 
Free City of Greyhawk 11 + 1 = 12


----------



## Imaculata (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 7
City State of the Invincible Overlord 0 - DEMOLISHED!
Free City of Greyhawk 12


----------



## rczarnec (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5
Free City of Greyhawk 13


----------



## lowkey13 (May 10, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Maxperson (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 7 - You should see the brassieres in this place.
Free City of Greyhawk 9 - Free Willy instead!


----------



## OB1 (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 7+1=8 hear they have the most amazing balls
Free City of Greyhawk 9-2=7 the Lady of Pain remembers


----------



## Parmandur (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 8-2=6
Free City of Greyhawk 7+1=8


----------



## Vymair (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 7
Free City of Greyhawk 6


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 7+1=8 At least this one has something interesting and flavorful;
Free City of Greyhawk 6-2=4 old and ''full of empty spaces'' as defining aspects does make something iconic.


----------



## Yardiff (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 8-2=6
Free City of Greyhawk 4+1=5


----------



## AriochQ (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6-2=4
Free City of Greyhawk 5+1=6


----------



## Gradine (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 5
Free City of Greyhawk 4


----------



## Gradine (May 10, 2018)

I'm convinced everyone is just spawn-camping for a shot to strike the killing blow at this point


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 10, 2018)

Gradine said:


> I'm convinced everyone is just spawn-camping for a shot to strike the killing blow at this point




My alarm clock is set.


----------



## TwoSix (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 6
Free City of Greyhawk 2


----------



## Swarmkeeper (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 4
Free City of Greyhawk 3


----------



## werecorpse (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 4-2=2
Free City of Greyhawk 3+1=4


----------



## Lanefan (May 10, 2018)

City of Brass 0
Free City of Greyhawk 6 [MENTION=55491]werecorpse[/MENTION] and I can share the kill, as we posted at the same time.


----------



## werecorpse (May 11, 2018)

Greyhawk wins on 5.

Happy for you to take the final kill glory Lanefan, just glad my to have my favourite win one of these.


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 11, 2018)

Well done Grogs!  'bout time we won one of these.


----------



## Shiroiken (May 11, 2018)

Is this the closest any of these has been? I was holding my breath reading the last posts!


----------



## Gradine (May 11, 2018)

Another disappointing but utterly unsurprising win for the grognards, even though it looked close there for a second. At least the title kind of fits this time.

So now that Birthright*, Blackmoor and Greyhawk all have wins, all that leaves is Mystara, Lankhmar, and Dragonlance, right? Then maybe we can finally move out of the 80's?

(To be fair, Birthright was released in 1995, but it _feels_ very Grognardy)


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 11, 2018)

Gradine said:


> Another disappointing but utterly unsurprising win for the grognards, even though it looked close there for a second. At least the title kind of fits this time.
> 
> So now that Birthright*, Blackmoor and Greyhawk all have wins, all that leaves is Mystara, Lankhmar, and Dragonlance, right? Then maybe we can finally move out of the 80's?
> 
> (To be fair, Birthright was released in 1995, but it _feels_ very Grognardy)




Next ones should be:
- Survivor Dragonborn color 
- Survivor Halfling Head Size
- Survivor Elven Subrace
- Survivor Raven Queen
- Survivor Tiefling over-representation in a D&D manual

Lets create our own Survivor Threads with hookers and blackjack.


----------



## CleverNickName (May 11, 2018)

Are people _still_ using "grognard" as a pejorative?  In 2018?

Ah well.  I guess I'd rather be stuck in the 1980s than stuck in 2008.


----------



## Shiroiken (May 11, 2018)

vincegetorix said:


> Lets create our own Survivor Threads with hookers and blackjack.



In fact, forget the Survivor Threads


----------



## Tales and Chronicles (May 11, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Are people _still_ using "grognard" as a pejorative?  In 2018?
> 
> Ah well.  I guess I'd rather be stuck in the 1980s than stuck in 2008.




I dont think its pejorative. Its affectionate, just like with my grandfathers: I love them even though they support a hockey team that left our town 32 years ago.

And to be honest the term ''Elderly player'' or ''Third-age Forum goer'' somehow sounds off.


----------



## AriochQ (May 11, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Are people _still_ using "grognard" as a pejorative?  In 2018?
> 
> Ah well.  I guess I'd rather be stuck in the 1980s than stuck in 2008.




Two friend and I have started a D&D/Gaming related podcast entitled "The Grognards".  We don't view it as a pejorative   I can be found on iTunes and Soundcloud under the LAG Network if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ancalagon (May 11, 2018)

Gradine said:


> Another disappointing but utterly unsurprising win for the grognards, even though it looked close there for a second. At least the title kind of fits this time.
> 
> So now that Birthright*, Blackmoor and Greyhawk all have wins, all that leaves is Mystara, Lankhmar, and Dragonlance, right? Then maybe we can finally move out of the 80's?
> 
> (To be fair, Birthright was released in 1995, but it _feels_ very Grognardy)




I would have laughed so hard if the City of Brass had won.  Everyone's heard about it, no one has ever been!  It was one neg vote away too....


----------



## Maxperson (May 11, 2018)

Ancalagon said:


> I would have laughed so hard if the City of Brass had won.  Everyone's heard about it, no one has ever been!  It was one neg vote away too....




My players went there once........once.


----------



## Maxperson (May 11, 2018)

CleverNickName said:


> Are people _still_ using "grognard" as a pejorative?  In 2018?
> 
> Ah well.  I guess I'd rather be stuck in the 1980s than stuck in 2008.




It depends on the context of its use.  Some people throw it at you as a pejorative, others don't.


----------



## Imaculata (May 11, 2018)

So, is survivor adventuring equipment next?


----------



## lowkey13 (May 11, 2018)

*Deleted by user*


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 11, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> It depends on the context of its use.  Some people throw it at you as a pejorative, others don't.




I see it as a compliment, whatever the intention of the person uttering it. Proud to be a Grog, it's a badge of honour.  The youngsters will understand when they reach our age... currently 'tis beyond them, they lack our wisdom.

Hail Lord Gygax, and prostrate yourself before the images of Kaye and Arneson.


edit: embarrassing typo


----------



## Parmandur (May 11, 2018)

I voted straight Greyhawk, and I am not a "Grognard," I was born in 1985. I just like iconic D&D, man.


----------



## Maxperson (May 11, 2018)

JonnyP71 said:


> I see it as a compliment, whatever the intention of the person uttering it. Proud to be a Grog, it's a badge of honour.  The youngsters will understand when they reach our age... currently 'tis beyond them, they lack our wisdom.
> 
> Hail Lord Gygax, and prostrate yourself before the images of Kaye and Arneson.
> 
> ...




I missed that typo!  Did you prostate yourself or something?


----------



## JonnyP71 (May 12, 2018)

Maxperson said:


> I missed that typo!  Did you prostate yourself or something?




Well worked out...

A very apt typo given our age..


----------



## Gradine (May 12, 2018)

Meh, Grognards gonna Grognard. I wouldn’t use it as a pejorative. I’m sure there are plenty of instances where I have terrible taste too.


----------



## Parmandur (May 12, 2018)

Gradine said:


> Meh, Grognards gonna Grognard. I wouldn’t use it as a pejorative. I’m sure there are plenty of instances where I have terrible taste too.



De gustibus non est disputandum.


----------



## Paul Farquhar (May 12, 2018)

I don't know why people are grumbling about one of the original settings winning - it's not like there where any _new_ cities on the list anyway (the Eberron ones are the most recent, and they have still been around 20 years).

Probably because there have been no new iconic cities added recently.


----------



## Gradine (May 14, 2018)

Paul Farquhar said:


> I don't know why people are grumbling about one of the original settings winning - it's not like there where any _new_ cities on the list anyway (the Eberron ones are the most recent, and they have still been around *20 years*).






Hang on... <double-checks>

Okay, it's actually 14.

But still, damn. I feel old.


----------

